
Natus Vincere Team bought a hotel for cyber sport events - app4soft
https://twitter.com/app4soft/status/1286282302214078469
======
app4soft
Interview (in Russian) with _Alexander Kokhanovskyy_ , member of «Natus
Vincere», published today online by «AIN» (Ukrainian media about IT).[0]

[0] [https://ain.ua/2020/07/23/koxanovskij-dnepr-
blic/](https://ain.ua/2020/07/23/koxanovskij-dnepr-blic/)

